# Hymer B644 Coachbuilt



## 102731 (Jan 30, 2007)

We are considering buying a Hymer b644 coachbuilt circa 1993. We looked one over at the Newbury show and decided it fitted our requirements for a first purchase for full timing. Can anyone help with advice/information? Iwould particularly like to get hold of contemporary brochures, tech specs, magazine reviews(copies if necessary). Thanks in advance for any assistance.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi bear1

Try Here http://www.hymer.com/de/index.php?kategorie=100105


----------



## 102731 (Jan 30, 2007)

*HYMER B644 1993*

Very disappointed in lack of response. I can't believe that there is no one out there who has or has knowledge of this 'van, said to be highly sort after.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

if you follow the link above you can download spec sheet and brouchure


----------

